# Sports



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have played soccer since I was 7 I am now 18 and continue to play, but I have to find a team


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

What the crap, no hockey??!!


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

wheres hockey?
MAD


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Football and Basketball!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

My bad I forgot Hockey, never seen a pro game it is fun to play though


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

football.basketball.baseball.. :smile:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

hockey


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Hockey and baseball. I play Junior B baseball.


----------



## Murdoc (Feb 2, 2003)

I usally only play Football..and if you consider Hackysack a sport...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

football for me







....played offensive r.guard, defensive tackle, and occassionally m. linebacker all three years of my football career


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I have bone tombers so .. i cant play sports.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Thats sad you could make walking a sport?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I miss playing football, I started for 3 years as center. I decided against playing in college to pursue bodybuilding, but had to take a year off due to the citadel 4th class system. I got back on track last year but sort of burned out for a bit. Im now motivated again. There is no other pyhsical activity that is anywhere as demanding and diciplined as bodybuilding. I have actually passed out in the middle of a class because my level of carb depletion was so high and blood sugar was sitting at 0 and you still need to get up and train your balls off.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Why is there no hockey... Why would wrestling be on there and not hockey? Who has ever paid to watch wrestling?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you all suck - soccer is football!

NUFC - Toon Army


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Other
Motocross
Hockey
Paintball
after the top three Football, I played cornerback


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

football,baseball,hockey


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

football, soccer, hockey


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

OMG... you never even put the best sport down... where is *HOCKEY*
... I am very disapointed in your poll creation








...every knows hockey is their favorite sport or amongst them :smile:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

You love hockey because you're from canada


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

pcrose said:


> You love hockey because you're from canada


 thats a given








not to mention that the province I am in is where it was invented at, and on top of that the first pond it was every played on is less than an hour drive away from my place :smile:


----------



## yammer123 (Mar 14, 2003)

Basketball is the Best sport by Far. I Play SG. I also play Football where im a Linebacker and Gaurd. I Play Baseball where i played Cather, Center Feild and Second Base. And Track where i Throw the Shot and run the 100. But Hockey is pretty cool too even though i dont play it. *GO RED WINGS!!!*


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

come on guys soccer is the funnest to watch, I like to watch the european just for the comments and the rain, it is so fun playing in the rain, harder to get called for slide tackling.


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

Skating of all types(roller, blade, board), Snowboarding, Paintball and Hackysack


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Soccer, and skateboarding


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

golf. definetly golf


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves are the sh*t!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I like the way you think.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Atlanta Braves are the sh*t!


why ?cause they lost all those championships


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Go Giants, Braves Suck!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Soccer, and skateboarding


 have you ever done an ollie onto a bar and slipped and landed on your nuts? i have, it hurts, thats why no more skateboarding or aggressive inline skating














....but i still do BMX dirt


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I love skatin I can't do it though, I can skate around thats it last time I pulled all the tendons including my acheles and couldn't walk on it for a month. It hurt to put my toes on the floor for awhile. :sad:


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves are the sh*t!
> ...


 At least they don't have to buy them like the Yankees do.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

Lacrosse here


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Soccer, and skateboarding
> ...


 I ollied myself straight into a hospital once (I messed up my wrist pretty bad, even though I landed on my ass, which was also pretty sore, but not fractured







)
My dream of becoming a proboarder shattered at that moment: I never touched a skateboard ever since, because I realised I just sucked at it... :sad:














Aah well, still got my bike


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Aah well, still got my bike


 hehe, wait till you do a superman straight into a dirt or attempt to do a tailwhip but get your leg caught on the seat







......ahhh the memories of BMX


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I hate baseball cus it's like watching paint dry.
I love footbal cus people get knocked out, oh and I played in h.s.
I use to wrestle in h.s.
I like hockey cus of this kick ass hockey team down the road called the 
DETROIT RED WINGS!!!!

I just got back into BMX last year. Don't compete or nothing, I just like it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Aah well, still got my bike
> ...


I actually had my fair share of accidents and near-accidents with my bike. I crashed into cars, got my foot stuck in the rear wheel (while trying to adjust the tail light) and flipped over, drove a friend of mine into a parked car (with a huge 5 feet scratch as result







), drove into bushes, pedestrians and other bikers when drunk: the list is endless


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

WHERES THE CYCLING?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey nightmare before christmas I love that movie. No I never got that into skating I like to watch more than do everytime I attempted a trick I would bruise my ass or my back. I could manuel half of the time and did a kickflip once, but my brother was talkin to me and I was standin on my board listenin and I didn't have my footing right I started to roll, slipped and my foot bent back it hurt bad. So I am done doing that.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I actually had my fair share of accidents and near-accidents with my bike. I crashed into cars, got my foot stuck in the rear wheel (while trying to adjust the tail light) and flipped over, drove a friend of mine into a parked car (with a huge 5 feet scratch as result
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i've done the same thing......i remember this time where i wasn't paying attention and slammed into a park car and slid across the roof of the car only to land on my face at the end of it







.....i've ran into stop signs, parked cars, moving cars (don't ask me how i did that), dirt mounds, trees, flipped over my handle bars, fell into the lake, ran over my boy james feet with my bike....the list goes on, but the one thing was i wasn't drunk at all














....amazing how i got my drivers license isnt it?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol wow you seem to be very clumsy, I hope you are a better driver.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

pcrose said:


> lol wow you seem to be very clumsy, I hope you are a better driver.


 nope, i was young and stupid, plus i was trying to be a professional BMX rider







.......i only got as far as amatuer BMX rider....all those stupid tricks and clumsiness paid off 3 years later


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You had your accidents on a BMX bike, Spikey, I had mine on a rusty old city bike with no gears, no handbrake, no light, hardly any air in the tires, and in regular traffic (most of those occasions, I had a full audience: nothing better than to embarrass yourself in public














)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> You had your accidents on a BMX bike, Spikey, I had mine on a rusty old city bike with no gears, no handbrake, no light, hardly any air in the tires, and in regular traffic (most of those occasions, I had a full audience: nothing better than to embarrass yourself in public
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Judazzz - How can you embarrass yourself in public, your Dutch, have you ever noticed what the public their looks like?

They are not the kind of people you could be embarrased in frount of


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > You had your accidents on a BMX bike, Spikey, I had mine on a rusty old city bike with no gears, no handbrake, no light, hardly any air in the tires, and in regular traffic (most of those occasions, I had a full audience: nothing better than to embarrass yourself in public
> ...


 Don't start, eh
















We Dutch are a beautiful people, especially yours truely here


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 I'll take your word for it


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i played:
basketball, football, wrestled, and played hockey.

Joe


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I ran in H.S. because I wasnt good at anything else.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I had mine on a rusty old city bike with no gears, no handbrake, no light, hardly any air in the tires


 so are you describing your world-famous bicycle army?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No, they do have lights on their bike :







:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> No, they do have lights on their bike :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so i take it the dutch bike army isn't much into surprise attacks huh?







......i can see it now, an army of 15 bike messengers riding into paris with blinking red lights scaring the bajeezs out of the french with their tight biker shorts


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

They have black lights on their bike







Suits their massive XTC and weed consumption: they are the most laid-back and happy soldiers on earth (except when it comes to wasting French)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> They have black lights on their bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so what happens after they defeat the french? a rave party at the top of the eiffel tower? cuz you already got the XTC and the black lights


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > They have black lights on their bike
> ...


 Nah, I think we'll just dig a huge hole where France used to be, and expand the Sea a little in the direction of the Alps (I mean, the Swiss and the Austrians always dreamed of possessing coastal towns







)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Nah, I think we'll just dig a huge hole where France used to be, and expand the Sea a little in the direction of the Alps (I mean, the Swiss and the Austrians always dreamed of possessing coastal towns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hm, i like the thought of a swiss blonde in a two-piece bikini


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Do the dutch really wear wooden shoes still?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

*LETS GO RED WINGS*

MAD


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I voted football because I like to watch it more. I play basketball


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Do the dutch really wear wooden shoes still?


 you mean cloggs? - they still sell them everywere, but when I was over their I only saw a few strange looking people in them, often these people had goats with them.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > Do the dutch really wear wooden shoes still?


Well, only the "_boeren_" (ie. the Dutch equivalent for ********) still wear them, but technically, they're only 60% human (the rest is cattle dna, don't ask me how come














)

But besides them, you won't see anyone walking around on wooden shoes (or "_klompen_")......

And Innes, those people you're discribing are called hippies


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> And Innes, those people you're discribing are called hippies


 OK, I thought they were quite normal for Dutch standards


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > And Innes, those people you're discribing are called hippies
> ...


 Hahahaha *cough*bitch*cough*..........


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> OK, I thought they were quite normal for Dutch standards


 hm.....dutch standards normal?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Soccer rules!

Then Football, Tennis, Basketball, Baseball and F1 races!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont know about all you Soccer fans. I label that with Tennis, Ping Pong, Chess/Checkers, Cricket, Tennis, Golf, Bowling, Bowling..ect

If your talking about sports.. you need to think about a MANS game!! Full contact power and excitment, like Football, Basektball, Rugby, BaseBall!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Soccer rules!


 Damn right: I guess S. America is equally nuts about soccer as Europe















Maybe you even dress up even more fancy (or not at all: who remembers those Brasilian beauties rumba-ing their titties at the World Cup in Japan














)


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

We have a lot of hippies here in Oregon to. They wear some strange clothing and birkenstocks. Ya know those sandal things


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

NASCAR full contact sport, racing door to door inched from a bumber at 190MPH for 500 miles now that is a contact sport. The smell of gasoline, burning rubber, beer, hot dogs, half naked women that are tan, gentleman start your engines, the smell of the grass, the noises, the wind that kicks up as they fly by, oh yeah thats a sport folks. Regardless if u think so or not, answer me this u ever race someone on anythnig even if it was to a drinking fountain oh yeah it is a sport and takes alot of skill that not one of could do.


----------

